# Identity Crisis



## QuentinJW (Oct 7, 2016)

So basically, I'm having somewhat of an identity crisis. 
I can't decide who I want to be anymore. I want to be an actor, rapper, writer, pro Crossfitter, a football player, and college professor, all at once. At first it seemed so simple- I would be a writer, it's what makes sense. But as I grow older and experience more things, I'm not sure. I want to do all these things, and obviously I can't. I mean, how could a college professor be a rapper and be an actor at the same time. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm a pretty smart kid. It's not like I'm a stupid high schooler who has stupid dreams of making it big in the rap game. I'm above average, which is why I wanted to be a professor in the first place. But I just don't know anymore. 
I'm not asking for anyone to tell me how I should live my life. At least, all I want is the tools to figure out what the hell to DO with my life.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 7, 2016)

If you were to look at these professions in terms of a timeline, it might make sense to go for the jobs that “require” youth first. If you’re good enough to become a professional football player and/or Crossfitter, do it while you’re young. You can be an actor, writer, and/or college professor at any age, although it might be better for your students if you’ve experienced life before becoming a professor. As far as rapping goes, what you rap about or plan to rap about could influence your decision. The more shallow rappers who are all about carousing and clothing/beverage/vehicle labels are embarrassing past a certain age, but if you’re political, messages of activism and knowledge are welcome at any age. Of course, this depends on your desired reputation and the demographics you desire.


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Oct 7, 2016)

Some thing to keep in mind.

Writing is an uncertain thing. Of the manuscripts received, 99.9% are rejected. So you have a far better chance of finding steady employment in a field other than one where only a tiny few of those trying make their living in that field succeed. 

Sadly, the vast majority of people who do sell a novel sell only one in their lifetime. That sucks, but it is the world we live and work in.

But that's not necessarily a bad thing, because there are far more people who have experienced life and written about it, successfully, then English Lit majors who graduate with writing skills but nothing to write about. And, writing is something you can come to at any age and stage of life.

There is an old proverb: Learn a trade and put it aside. That's something to think about.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2016)

You have opportunities to do all those things? I would pursue the opportunities that come up, wholeheartedly. That stops you fretting about other things, but at the same time doing it properly catches attention and people give you more opportunities in new directions. 
Don't believe one person can't do it all, look at Dr. Jonathon Miller.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 7, 2016)

QuentinJW said:


> I mean, how could a college professor be a rapper and be an actor at the same time.



I personally know a college professor (I took a class from him) who wrote and produced a musical recently.  The production company crowdfunded the filming of it, too (he may or may not have a part, I didn't pay that close of attention).  So being a rapper and an actor while professing is NOT out of the question.

Seize one opportunity and the others will come as they will.


----------



## QuentinJW (Oct 7, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I personally know a college professor (I took a class from him) who wrote and produced a musical recently.  The production company crowdfunded the filming of it, too (he may or may not have a part, I didn't pay that close of attention).  So being a rapper and an actor while professing is NOT out of the question.
> 
> Seize one opportunity and the others will come as they will.



Aight. I'm just worrying about the fact that like, if I went and got my phD and whatever other things I need to be a professor, then start rapping and acting, I would probably be fired. Is that not a concern, because It seems to me like if I started rapping about hoes and drugs and stuff while teaching kids complicated English lesson, it wouldn't make the college president too happy.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 7, 2016)

Who says you have to rap about drugs and ho's?

[video=youtube_share;WXx4Id_NHpc]https://youtu.be/WXx4Id_NHpc[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 8, 2016)

I recommend listening to your inner guidance and following the things you feel naturally drawn to. They are likely to give you indications of the gifts and special talents that could have taken you many lifetimes to develop and which are now waiting to be worked with and perfected some more.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 8, 2016)

QuentinJW said:


> Aight. I'm just worrying about the fact that like, if I went and got my phD and whatever other things I need to be a professor, then start rapping and acting, I would probably be fired. Is that not a concern, because It seems to me like if I started rapping about hoes and drugs and stuff while teaching kids complicated English lesson, it wouldn't make the college president too happy.



Hopefully, along with a good education, you'll discover much more to rap about. If your mind is in the gutter after having earned a PhD, what's the benefit of education? You might as well stay put—Not to say you’re in a bad spot now, but just sayin’.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 8, 2016)

QuentinJW said:


> Aight. I'm just worrying about the fact that like, if I went and got my phD and whatever other things I need to be a professor, then start rapping and acting, I would probably be fired. Is that not a concern, because It seems to me like if I started rapping about hoes and drugs and stuff while teaching kids complicated English lesson, it wouldn't make the college president too happy.



I wouldn't start rapping in your lectures, that might be pushing it a bit, but what you do outside is your business, so long as it is legal. I don't know where you are of course, there might be places where they still live in the nineteenth century and would go on about 'Bringing the institution into disrepute', but I reckon in most civilised countries there are employment protection laws which stop you firing someone who is doing their job okay just because they don't like your extra-curricula activities. How would they decide? 'We are not having anyone who keeps ferrets', 'Not him, he's divorced', where would it stop? Would it be okay to sing opera, but not to rap?

I would go for the qualifications first, they are probably the hardest, and the environment in a university is more likely to  open the way to other things, look at all the people like Alan Bennet, Dudley Moore, Peter Cook, et al who started their career in Cambridge Footlights whilst studying for other things.


----------



## GKGhost (Oct 13, 2016)

My suggestion - get into a profession that'll get you a good job, with good pay, and then you can do as you like. After all, as long as one has money to pay bills then life is, in a way, far simpler. As for that PhD... professors in some fields are a dime a dozen and unless you have outside the classroom experience a university won't give you a second glance. My closest friend had his PhD by 29 and the only reason why he is now an instructor at a university is because his research was ground-breaking. 


I'm in the medical field, for example. That's my "professional title". 

But if I wanted to present my entire resume to someone it'd include the fact that I am a pilot (yes I know how to fly a plane), a song writer (I have worked with some bands), photographer (makes a nice penny), actor (theatre), freelance translator (in Japanese, French, Spanish and German to English), contractual college instructor, play babysitter to tigers & lions (wildlife sanctuary), gym owner (co-owned), and more than a few other things. 

In a way, I emulated my uncle, an engineer, who had a very good career, that had taken him all over the world, and who in his spare time had worked with some rather popular 80s bands. After all, I'd be bored to tears if I just stuck to that medical field. 

However, had I not had that good career, I'd never have had half the chance to do other things on the side. Nor would I personally know some very interesting people - everyone from medical researchers, to fighter pilots, to fashion designers, to a swat member turned detective by 30, to professional athletes, to actors and singers. One does, after all, get a perverse sort of pleasure when they go to a concrete the city over with colleagues only to be greeted by the band members during the meet & greet afterwards as if a close friend because one is indeed a close friend having worked with the band through the entirety of their third album.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Oct 15, 2016)

If you can afford it, do what you love most.


----------



## dale (Oct 15, 2016)

do you have any videos or recordings of you rapping?


----------

